# Back from Texas



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just got back from Truscott, Tx. Started over 80 colts, most of which where untamed, so we had to tame them first. Put the first rides on 30 then, driving 400 cow/calf pairs about 8 miles to new pasture. Put the first rides on another 30 or so riding fence lines.

Also, halter trained about a dozen colts.

Most days went from 7:30 AM to 7:00PM. Two Sundays off. Managed to get a ranch rodeo one night. Barrel racing event was rained out. Got into Wichita Falls twice.

Most day time temps where in the 90's with several days of 104 and 106. About 6" of rain while we were there--local ranchers where dancin' in the streets.

No internet, no TV, no cell phone, but plenty of really good food and cold beer..

What a blast--I'd turn around and do it again.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome back to the cyber world Moses......
Sounds like it was a fun trip.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a few that you can work on. Yellowstone NP is just up the road too. Welcome back, it sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, sounds as if Ralph got ten years younger.....nothing like cowboying to make a fella feel upright.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

You musta been down there for one of them Clinton Anderson horse clinics.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Pat Parelli clinic



Bonfire said:


> You musta been down there for one of them Clinton Anderson horse clinics.


Pat Parelli clinic. 30 of us instructors from 10 different countries. We had horses from Circle Bar, 6666, Pitchfork, 45, Rafter H, Y, Muleshoe and a couple of other ranches.

All horses were 1-3 years old. Had to teach them to be haltered, pick up their feet for trimming, trailer load, be ridden bareback, saddled, mounted, ridden with a hackamore, then a bit, stand tied and a couple of other things.

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Yep, sounds as if Ralph got ten years younger.....nothing like cowboying to make a fella feel upright.
> 
> Regards, Mike


My wife and I out worked, out lasted, and a few other out's people who were in their 20's (not that it took much for some of them.) We were awarded the "early bird" award for always being the first one's up in the morning. Of course, we didn't do as much partying at night as a lot of them.

Met one local young man, eighth grader, who had impeccable manners--always, "Yes, sir", "No, sir", "Thank you, sir" I loved it! No of this nonsense "Whatever..." I was so impressed, I went and found his parents and told them they should be right proud of their son. It's people like him and his parents that I want to be around.

Ralph

Favorite saying: "Old age and treachery will always defeat youth and enthusiasm!"


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Pat Parelli clinic
> 
> Pat Parelli clinic. 30 of us instructors from 10 different countries. We had horses from Circle Bar, 6666, Pitchfork, 45, Rafter H, Y, Muleshoe and a couple of other ranches.
> 
> ...


My wife is into the Clinton Anderson stuff. All I know about it is that CA is in Texas and he likes a stick and string. Did you know CA markets his own stick and string? My wife has one. I seent it.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

My ex is into Pat and Clint... I was raised old school but forgot most of it. I use grain bucket to gather cows so don't use a horse for much with dad gone lost my enthusiasm for riding


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Nitram said:


> .... so don't use a horse for much with dad gone lost my enthusiasm for riding


It really helps to have a fellow enthusiast in anything. My wife and I have been messing with horses for 30+ years. We've covered a lot a miles together.

My good riding/horsemanship friend who lived up the road a piece developed Parkinson's about a year ago, went downhill really fast. Now he's living in a nursing home, doesn't know anybody or anything. He's 4 years younger than me. Sure do miss riding with him. He was one of the few people who could ride as much and as far as me.

BTW: After a ten mile ride in Texas, I was ready to do it again. A lot of those poor kids I was with were passing around the ibuprofen. I could've made a fortune selling Tylenol if I had brought any with me.

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know who trained " Slim" but they did one heck of a job. He was just so smart around cattle. Seemed to know exactly what you wanted and responded immediately to the slightest shift in weight as if he could feel your head turn. Kinda like riding an Australian Shepherd lol.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> no cell phone,


 That's why I carry a Sat-Phone with me.

Sounds like you had a blast Ralph....I'm envious!


----------

